# Home Made Window Screen



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's my home made window screen so I can open a window in the house... more to come now I know what I'm doing.

Equipment - one roll cat netting, some fabric, sticky-back velcro, scissors, thread, sewing machine.









cat-proof pond netting and some spare fabric









Velcro

*1* Cut netting to size

*2* Cut 2 strips of fabric the length of long side of the mesh

*3* Fold around side of mesh and stitch down length









*4* Cut velcro into lengths and stitch non-sticky piece down sides of screens on fabric, I did 3 pieces to a side.









*5* stick velcro back together and peel off the backing from sticky side. Stick to window frame, making sure netting is tight.









*6* Watch cats enjoy the fresh air - an you enjoy a cooler house!


















Since making this screen I have altered the design a little and put garden canes cut to length down the side to make them less flexible and stop paws reaching through between velcro. I *could* put the velcro the entire length but that would be too expensive.


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, It's exactly the idea i've been trying to find. I've been trying to work out the best way to fix the netting to the window. I think i would have to put velco all the way around, or i could see the kitten getting out under the bottom. Where did you get your netting from ?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

It's pond netting from the garden centre  designed to keep cats from eating people's fish. I figure if it's catproof enough to protect fish then it should keep them in.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Excellent!!Must get he who can (or should )to give it a go.Will prob mean I will do it myself.Only draw back is that this is Britain and it will probably be damn cold from now on with gales thrown in for good measure


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hehe - murphy's law dictates that you are darned if you do and darned if you don't.

I have a 50m roll of that netting left over (was 100m that I bought) and when we move back to our proper house are using it to rebuild the catrun.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Have finished the new screen, this time with the stiffer edges (instead of canes just folded the mesh a couple of times) and added a layer of old net curtain to make bug proof. One large net curtain was enough for 4 screens.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

That looks fantastic hun! Really good.
I would do them too if I had a sewing machine! lol


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> Have finished the new screen, this time with the stiffer edges (instead of canes just folded the mesh a couple of times) and added a layer of old net curtain to make bug proof. One large net curtain was enough for 4 screens.


well done you!! :thumbup:

pond nettting and net curtain, bug proof and cat proof (and I'd imagine inexpensive, which is my favourite bot of all, lol) ... this post should be made a sticky with the amount of people asking about cat-proofing windows at the moment.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

thats great  dony ya have flywire over there ?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Tje said:


> well done you!! :thumbup:
> 
> pond nettting and net curtain, bug proof and cat proof (and I'd imagine inexpensive, which is my favourite bot of all, lol) ... this post should be made a sticky with the amount of people asking about cat-proofing windows at the moment.


I dont think it would keep bugs out - mosquitos etc as the netting is too wide???


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I dont think it would keep bugs out - mosquitos etc as the netting is too wide???


in the proto-type version the OP (Indy's Mama) just used pond netting, then in new improved version she sewed a layer of net curtain together with the pond netting.... providing it's a fine mesh net curtain, that will keep mossies out. The pond nettting is cat-proof (bite, scratch proof) and the net curtain layer is mossie-proof.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> thats great  dony ya have flywire over there ?


can I ask what flywire is????? (lol, am always on the lookout for anything remotely connected with cat-proofing)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> can I ask what flywire is????? (lol, am always on the lookout for anything remotely connected with cat-proofing)


this is the only site I could find with half decent pics, but these are fitted to windows and you can let air in but keeps cats in. Ya can also get security mesh which keeps burglers out 

Mesh & Flyscreens


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the net curtain I used is fine enough to keep the bugs out. The only bug screen stuff I could source at a price I can afford (am a student and just lost my part time job... scrimping to keep the cats in top notch foods at mo) wasn't tough enough. It was £3.85 a metre and came with the warning that cats can damage it... I decided to use what I had laying around and make them for free


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

IndysMamma said:


> the net curtain I used is fine enough to keep the bugs out. The only bug screen stuff I could source at a price I can afford (am a student and just lost my part time job... scrimping to keep the cats in top notch foods at mo) wasn't tough enough. It was £3.85 a metre and came with the warning that cats can damage it... I decided to use what I had laying around and make them for free


 I'm so sorry, I just realised how my post came across  I think ya did great mate I just was wondering how come ya all don't have mesh on ya houses when its built cos we do that's all


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

to quote my Granddad "cos if ye scare't of a few wee mozzies then whut kind o' jessie are ye?"

to be honest, before I had the cats my windows were open all year round regardless of weather (well, we shut them in gales/storms/horizontal rain) as my family are all fond of fresh air. I eat garlic regular and gnats/mozzies dinnae really bother me too much  and even in winter we tend to chuck a sweater on rather than close windows. If below freezing the windows were begrudgingly shut and the heating turned up to 13degrees 

Maybe it's just the fact my family is a) Scottish and b) Crazy


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Tje said:


> in the proto-type version the OP (Indy's Mama) just used pond netting, then in new improved version she sewed a layer of net curtain together with the pond netting.... providing it's a fine mesh net curtain, that will keep mossies out. The pond nettting is cat-proof (bite, scratch proof) and the net curtain layer is mossie-proof.


Yep so she did - sorry i forgot about that! LOL


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> how come ya all don't have mesh on ya houses when its built cos we do that's all


I wish we did! LOL
It would save us a lot of hassle. And because they are not fitted as standard, we have to be careful about drilling holes so it doesnt put people off when selling the house.
If ALL houses were fitted with them it would be easier.
Do you have them on ALL windows and doors?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I wish we did! LOL
> It would save us a lot of hassle. And because they are not fitted as standard, we have to be careful about drilling holes so it doesnt put people off when selling the house.
> If ALL houses were fitted with them it would be easier.
> Do you have them on ALL windows and doors?


yeah even the toilet  I have security mesh and also security screen sliding doors on my back and a screen door as well as a front door.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks great IndysMamma :thumbup: have the escape committee attempted a break out yet  :lol:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Mabes had a go at a sparrow this morning, bounced back in... Gypsy was using one as a trampoline whilst after moths last night... both held  and was against claws/teeth and bouncing


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great :thumbup: just measureing our windows for you now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That looks absolutely brilliant :thumbup: Well done you for being so inventive :thumbup:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know how well they'd hold up to a really determined effort to get out... but then again the cats could easily make a run for it as we come in/go out etc so I think they are basically preventing casual escape rather than a concentrated effort, after all they're only held on with velcro. Ideally I'd love some of those pretty wrought iron security grills and add some insect mesh to them... mind you that's more to keep people out than the cats in.


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

I've just finished makeing my panels. But i'm going to have a re-think about what glue to use to fix them to the windows. The seriously stong glue i got was clearly not strong enough as they have just pulled off the window frames


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Might have a go at making myself

We have just fitted window restrictors, brilliant! you have to drill your window frames but it's so nice to get fresh - they look like they are part of the window - if we go to sell the house hopefully someone with kids will see their benefit

D xx


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

What glue did you use to fix the velco to the window frames. Our second attempt using "no nail's glue" has also failed


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I just had stickyback velcro... so whatever adhesive it came with.

Perhaps use carpet strength double sided sticky tape? (fairly cheap from carpet shops and super strong)


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm really stuggling with getting these fitted to the windows. I did have some stick on velcro but that glue didn't seam that stong thats why i ordered the sew on type. But now i'm having big trouble getting this to stay on the window frames. The carpet tape i tried today also peeled off when you try and part the velcro to open the window


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread inspired me to have a go at making some for myself, so thanks!

I have purchased some of the fiberglass flyscreen stuff today ... Just under £12 (inc postage) for 2 metres. Then I purchased some self adhesive velcro from ebay ... £4 for 3m. Then I have loads of spare material that I will use to sew an edge all the way around to take the velcro. I may even get Chris to pop to B&Q and get me some garden canes to stick in the hem/edging for rigidity. That will probably be a couple of quid.

The velcro will stick if you clean your frames properly first. Just a bit of washing up liquid in water, and give then a good clean a few times. If you get all the residue off, the velcro should stick.

So all in all about £18 for two windows!


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

I hope you have better luck than i've been having. I did clean the frames like you mentioned and although it did stick initially it soon peeled off as soon as it tryed to use the window and part the velco. Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

One window done 

Materials used:

Cardboard (my second favourite material) to use as the frame
Staples
Fiberglass flyscreen (£12)
Brown parcel tape (my favourite material)
Strong self adhesive Velcro off Ebay (just under £4)

To give you an idea of size, this screen measures 100cm x86cm the other one is slightly smaller.

We cut the cardboard in strips 2 inches wide, cut the screen to size and stapled it to the first card board frame.

Then we put the second frame on top of this so all staples were hidden safely, then taped it all together with the brown tape.

The last thing to do was cut the Velcro so each corner of the frame had two pieces joined at a 90 degree angle. Then stick the other part to it, peel the backing off and stick to the window!

Ta Da! 

Cost for two windows less than £20, and time taken to make the first one ... about 30 minutes.

It's on right now with the window open, and this is the first time I have felt a nice cool breeze in weeks! I even have my pedestal fan turned off 

Thanks again OP for reminding me to get this sorted


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, and we used tape and cardboard as we couldn't be bothered to use anything else :lol: Too time consuming.

But I might get some white masking tape to put over the parcel tape so it looks prettier  The double cardboard frame is plenty strong enough though.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thats great well done! I jealous I want to make one!


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

Well here's my screen. I think i will use the flyscreen material next time although flies are not a big problem they are a great to chase around the house  Having failed with the velcro we re-inforced the edges with thin strips of wood inside the material edging and used hooks screwed into the window frame to fix it in place.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wanted to add, as I've read a few are having trouble with the velcro ... That one I linked to is very strong, and it has stuck to our windows really well. In fact Chris couldn't get it off again without a struggle when he stuck a bit on wrong :lol:

Seriously, I've tried some myself in the past that just slide off or that just aren't very sticky, but this stuff is ace! It stuck to the cardboard no problem to, but I did staple it a couple of time to be safe as well.


----------



## jamjar919 (Jul 4, 2010)

That Looks BRILLIANT!


----------



## deebee (Jun 16, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> It's pond netting from the garden centre  designed to keep cats from eating people's fish. I figure if it's catproof enough to protect fish then it should keep them in.


Fish pond netting! Of course! Will try that one to keep the kitten in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scruffy Alfa (Jun 17, 2011)

Mrs P made similar screens last summer when the cats were still kittens. She used steel mesh that you buy in 1m square sheets. 
Not that big heavy mesh; it must be 1mm diameter wire and 10mm aperture. She used the sticky baced velcro but intermittantly so it can easily be lifted away from the windon when we need to pull the window shut.
The mesh is rigid enough so that it doesn't need a frame or need velcro all around.

Cats haven't escaped yet anyway but they may just be patiently waiting for me to leave my hacksaw lying around......


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

thanks for the hints Indysmamma.....I had the netting and the velcro already, but used a border of strong Duck tape folded over the edges to make a frame to which I could stick the velcro. ( I dont have a sewing machine ) It works just fine.


----------



## miarojao (Mar 24, 2012)

i have been trying to catproof the windows, funny enough i had thought of that already and have tried it, the mesh and the velcro lol and it does not work, my windows don't have frames and attaching the velcro to the sides does not work, my cat stays there biting it and clawing it and gets really annoying, i took it all off and came here in the hopes someone had thought of somethin' different.. i want to catproof the balcony as well, it's 90cm high, i was wondering if just putting the mesh in the 45 angle was enough to keep her from going up, she only jumps really close to the wall, so i was thinking if she gets close to jump and sees the mesh she would turn around and not do it..


----------



## madeinwales (Jul 17, 2012)

that's a brilliant idea, as the Flat Cats is brilliant but can be rather pricey, i shall be giving this a go!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have come up with a new way of doing it too

run curtain wire top *and bottom* of the window so the net curtain is held tight top and bottom and then a couple hooks and eyes at either end to stop the cats getting in the end

when I have moved house and fitted them I will post new pics


----------

